# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ >  Nokia sẽ bị mua lại bởi Apple hay Microsoft hay một đại gia CNTT nào khác?

## morningcity84

tin đồn này đã có lâu rồi.... nhưng tre muốn đưa ra thêm cho mọi người cùng thảo luận xem như thế nào?
liệu có phải thời hoàng kim của nokia đã đi qua? nếu như thế, chắc chắn phải có một đại gia nào khác trong làng cntt thế giới phải mua lại để có chính sách mới thích hợp hơn?
liệu windows phone mà nokia đánh đổi tất cả để trở về lại thời hoàng kim như xưa?

những vấn đề mà tre nêu ra chỉ là một phần nhỏ trong nhiều vấn đề.
mọi người cùng nhau thảo luận xem nhé.

----------


## tranankhanh1991

*trả lời: nokia sẽ bị mua lại bởi apple hay microsoft hay một đại gia cntt nào khác?*

microsoft là cái chắc rồi, windows phone mà

----------


## shinchao

*trả lời: nokia sẽ bị mua lại bởi apple hay microsoft hay một đại gia cntt nào khác?*

nokia nếu có bán thì sẽ nghiêng về phía microsoft nhiều hơn là apple

nhưng trong các thương vụ mua bán như thế này, thì không thể đoán trước được...hi..hi

----------


## thanghekhoc212

*trả lời: nokia sẽ bị mua lại bởi apple hay microsoft hay một đại gia cntt nào khác?*

em cũng nghĩ thế.
theo một số nguồn tin về thị trường kinh tế thì khả năng nghiêng về apple cao hơn microsoft.... nhưng tre lại không biết vì sao lại như thế? bởi nokia và apple vẫn đang còn cạnh tranh nhau về thị phần điện thoại, nhất là các dòng smartphone. ngoài ra, còn có cả samsung nữa.

----------


## dksupport

*trả lời: nokia sẽ bị mua lại bởi apple hay microsoft hay một đại gia cntt nào khác?*

có lẽ sẽ là miccrosoft thôi. apple hok mua đâu!

----------


## jindo11111

*trả lời: nokia sẽ bị mua lại bởi apple hay microsoft hay một đại gia cntt nào khác?*

cái này tin được không vậy thấy mơ hồ quá

----------


## dinhduongchobe

*trả lời: nokia sẽ bị mua lại bởi apple hay microsoft hay một đại gia cntt nào khác?*




> cái này tin được không vậy thấy mơ hồ quá


mình củng không tin giống bạn vậy đó

----------


## akakavn

*trả lời: nokia sẽ bị mua lại bởi apple hay microsoft hay một đại gia cntt nào khác?*




> mình củng không tin giống bạn vậy đó


tin đi bạn cái này tin đi bạn sự thật đó

----------


## seolalen154643

*trả lời: nokia sẽ bị mua lại bởi apple hay microsoft hay một đại gia cntt nào khác?*




> tin đi bạn cái này tin đi bạn sự thật đó


nói như bạn rành lắm zạ [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]))))

----------


## av886

*trả lời: nokia sẽ bị mua lại bởi apple hay microsoft hay một đại gia cntt nào khác?*




> nói như bạn rành lắm zạ [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]))))


thánh nữa [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]))))))))))))
rành từ nhỏ hã [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]))

----------

